# giant danios - can they have tank mates?



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

I was recently gifted two giant danios who are currently cycling my new (2nd) 55gal. They used to live in a 55gal with several cichlids, a silky shark, some tetras, and other fish. From what little I know about community tanks, I'm kind of surprised that everyone got along.

I was also gifted 3 gold tetras and 2 flag(?) tetras who are currently in my already-cycled quarantine tank.

Q1) Should I put the tetras back with the danios, or would they be better off in my 55gal guppy colony (along with 3 lonely cardinal tetras)

Q2) What kind of fish would be good company for giant danios?

I don't mind having an exclusive giant danio tank, but do think it'd be nice add a little variety. I've got a lead on a free red zebra danio, would it be harassed for being small?
*c/p*


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

From what I've read Giant danios make good tank mates with anything. So I'd say avoid anything that is small enough to fit in their mouths that contrasts their (IMO) dull colors.

I think Giant danios are popular because they are extremely tame schoolers that are big enough to not be bullied by medium sized aggressors, at least thats the drift I caught when I was researching fish to go with my gouramis.


----------



## cmarti (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a giant danio in my 55 gal and it does pretty well with the other fish. I have a couple of small zebra danios and it doesn't bother them. It goes crazy when I add new fish, it will chase them for the first day then leave them alone.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

My giant danios get along with everything - doesn't matter if the other fish are bigger or smaller.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

Serendipity cracks me up. Friends of mine just purchased a used 55gal that unexpectedly came with two giant danois and an albino cory cat - they had no space for them because the tank was purchased for their ever-growing Oscar pup. Now I have four danios, the cory cat, and two black neon tetras peacefully existing in my 55gal. The tetras were (surprisingly) picking on guppies in my other 55, so it is a penal colony of sorts for them. In a month (when I'm sure that the increase in ammonia-producers can be safely handled by my filters) I'm going to add three more cory cats. The giant danios are schooling as a group of four, so I'm not in too big of a rush to get more of them. I'd hate to overtax my filter.


----------

